# poulan pro blower



## mrbb (Nov 20, 2013)

OK I have a poulan Pro blower
not a great blower, but was in a pnch away from hom e helping a older couple and grabbed one due to was 80 bucks on sale
so ben running good for about two yrs now
and today it wouldn't run for crap, its pissing gas out the air filter like crazy and will only go to about half throttle
tried adjusting the hi/low settings and stil no better
any simple suggestions?? besides scrap it LOL
I don't plan to invest any $$ in it as its again, not worth it I think, I got my money's worth from it, but if there is a simple fix to try , I will

so?? any suggestions

and also, I plan to buy a back pack blower , any suggestions on model to look at!
thanks


----------



## TreeTangler (Dec 6, 2013)

Pull the carb and clean it, check the tank vent, check fuel lines. As for backpack blowers, I really like the husky backpacks.


----------



## mrbb (Dec 6, 2013)

well thanks, I pulled the carb, was clean?? or seemed to be, can find nothing wrong,. but its pissing gas out the air cleaner like mad, and won't rev up past half throttle, tried adjusting the HI / Low settings, and no better, just won't rev up, and is again leaking/pushing fuel out the air filter
time for a new one maybe
and I am leaning towards the husky back pack one too!
thanks


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 8, 2013)

Can you loosen the gas cap to see if the tank is pressurized ? 
if you can run it with the cap off or loose, does it affect
the drooling of gas?
This would help answer Treetanglers question about the tank vent.


----------



## mrbb (Dec 8, 2013)

well I tried that, and didn't help at all on the gas coimng out thru the air filter
I mean its coming out like a slow consistant flow , makes a pudle a 1/4 inch deep in a corner if I tilt it a hair, in a minute or less
and while running it runs like a leaking faucet, dripping down the whole side of the cover and dripping to the ground
hard to beleive its actually running pissing this much gas out
I thought maybe ther was a hole in a line, but changed them and still just pissing gas out and again won't rev past about half throttle, maybe cause it cannot get enough gas LOl
like I said, it was a buy in a pinch and didn't expect it to be a great blower or long life
but till this it ran strong, and all of a sudden this, was hoping I gues for a easy fix, and run it some more
but winter is here now, and come spring will buy a new back pack one, and I guess toss this one if I cannot figure it out!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 9, 2013)

Next idea would be to get the unit sitting with the air filter at the highest point
and then dry things thoroughly.
This is Assuming you can remove the filter and be able to see into the carb.

Now slowly roll the blower over and watch for the fuel to leak.

I'm wondering if perhaps you've got a cracked or loose fuel line fitting and it's running down the side
and could easily look like the filter is where its coming from.
Doesn't seem like a leaking inlet needle would pass a heavy stream
without the tank having some pressure.
Get a good flashlight first, so that you can see into those tight quarters! 
But be sure to dry things completely to start out. 
Gasoline will flow along and could easily go through a gap around something like a filter cover
and look like it's coming from inside.
Plus previous wet spots will deceive you as to its path.

Let us know what you find, if you continue with working on it.
I realize the backpack idea is a powerful incentive to abandon the Poulan.
Heck, when I went from strong handheld electric to a backpack it pretty well ruined me.


----------



## mrbb (Dec 9, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Next idea would be to get the unit sitting with the air filter at the highest point
> and then dry things thoroughly.
> This is Assuming you can remove the filter and be able to see into the carb.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbb (Dec 9, 2013)

well as for a fuel line, I don't think so, I replaced them, so, unless I put another bad one in i don't know
now as for removing the air filter, thats easy, has a simple plastic cover and a piece of foam for a filter, BUT from there I cannot see into the carb really, but with the filter off or out, while its running its almost spraying gas out of the carb like, and runs down the air filer area and then down the side of blower, at a fast rate
I will not be playing with it for the next few weeks, due to I am busy now, but I will still play, and as such still looking for idea's/ suggestion, so thats for all so far, and I will update as i go, and or find out what's wrong, besides this, it has been an ok blower, when it runs it runs strong and moves leave s very well, even better than some higher brand name blowers I have had


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Dec 9, 2013)

Needle stuck on the carb. or piece of crud stuck in between the needle and seat? Did you pull the needle out when you had the carb off??


----------



## mrbb (Dec 9, 2013)

no, I just pulled carb and sprayed it down good, not a great cleaning job, but didn't have a lot of time when I took it apart
but thanks, will have to see about that and do a better =leaning too maybe


----------



## griffonks (Dec 9, 2013)

If the metering lever and needle are ok, check the pop off pressure. Last one that I had pouring fuel out of the cleaner was caused by the metering lever being disconnected from the diaphragm hook.


----------



## TreeTangler (Dec 9, 2013)

griffonks said:


> If the metering lever and needle are ok, check the pop off pressure. Last one that I had pouring fuel out of the cleaner was caused by the metering lever being disconnected from the diaphragm hook.


This was going to be my next suggestion. If the metering lever is set incorrectly, it will spray fuel as you are describing.


----------



## mrbb (Dec 10, 2013)

OK thanks will look into that then when I get tim to take it apart again and work on it, hoping in a wek or two, and will up date as I do
thanks for all the help and suggestions guys, much appreciated


----------

